
Using Hadoop and HBase with Clojure - cmiles74
http://twitch.nervestaple.com/2012/01/12/clojure-hbase/
======
mark_l_watson
Thanks, that is an excellent article! One of my customers uses Clojure and
HBase a lot, but that is not part of the project that I touch much. When I
have time, I am going to try working through this example running HBase and
Hadoop on my laptop in _developer_ _mode_. Most of my experience is running in
developer mode and then using Elastic Map Reduce but I have read through
'HBase the Definitive Guide' and I am now feeling like kicking it up a notch
and better learn how to run a cluster myself.

------
dsantiago
Were you planning to touch base with me about having forked my Clojure-HBase
library, making changes, and adding novel new version numbers? First I've
heard of this.

~~~
cmiles74
I posted a pull request to the Clojure Hadoop library earlier this week, I was
hoping to get those changes pulled in first as your library depends on that
library as well. No offense was intended.

~~~
dsantiago
OK, that's cool. I really was asking, you would be within the license rights.
I try to keep all my libraries maintained, but sometimes don't have cause to
work on some things for a while and things escape my notice.

Though as a footnote, there is no dependency on Clojure Hadoop, they work
together without a dependency. I'd take a pull request if the vars that are
being moved from defvar- to def have ^{:private true} added to their metadata.

~~~
cmiles74
Fair enough, I can definitely do that. I'll get a pull request out to you
tomorrow.

------
ekoontz
Please also have a look at something similar I've done which I called "hsk"
(Hadoop Starter Kit):

<http://github.com/ekoontz/hsk/>

